# Image is printing VERY faded and unevenly



## velvetclown (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi!
I've been running into non-stop issues when printing using a 200 mesh screen. (I'm new to this and I'd hugely appreciate any help!)
My previous white ink was printing WAY too heavily- I bought a lighter white ink and mixed a small amount of reducer as well as a bit of softhand base to thin it out slightly.
When using a fill stroke and printing directly onto the shirt, the image barely shows up at all. I've tried all different squeegee angles. I'm using an 80 durometer squeegee.
Any help or tips would be greatly appreciated! I'm about to throw this out the window...

Kat


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

velvetclown said:


> Hi!
> I've been running into non-stop issues when printing using a 200 mesh screen. (I'm new to this and I'd hugely appreciate any help!)
> My previous white ink was printing WAY too heavily- I bought a lighter white ink and mixed a small amount of reducer as well as a bit of softhand base to thin it out slightly.
> When using a fill stroke and printing directly onto the shirt, the image barely shows up at all. I've tried all different squeegee angles. I'm using an 80 durometer squeegee.
> ...


what are you printing that you have to use 200?

You are doing a flood stroke and a push or pull print stroke?

You saying ink is going thru the mesh but the print is light? Washed out? Shirt showing thru?


----------



## velvetclown (Feb 9, 2016)

Kenneth59 said:


> what are you printing that you have to use 200?
> 
> You are doing a flood stroke and a push or pull print stroke?
> 
> You saying ink is going thru the mesh but the print is light? Washed out? Shirt showing thru?


Totally washed out. I'm printing an antique etching/sketch with small detail, 200 would've probably been the best option.
Not flood but a fill stroke. Just filling the screen barely- you are still able to see the artwork even when it's filled with ink.
Printing very washed out and light, shirt visible underneath. Some patches there is barely any ink at all, if any.


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

velvetclown said:


> Totally washed out. I'm printing an antique etching/sketch with small detail, 200 would've probably been the best option.
> Not flood but a fill stroke. Just filling the screen barely- you are still able to see the artwork even when it's filled with ink.
> Printing very washed out and light, shirt visible underneath. Some patches there is barely any ink at all, if any.


without seeing it sounds like you need more squeege pressure. Opaque white ink usually requires quite a bit of pressure to get all the ink thru, especially on 200


----------



## 23spiderman (Jun 26, 2008)

is your screen mesh clear of ink after you press? are you sure it is also clear of any leftover emulsion? i would try stroking 2 times, then flash, then stroke again.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

sounds like you need a lower mesh screen...try a 156 mesh. From the way I read it, you're ink is not transferring to the shirt...either not enough pressure, or you need a lower mesh. 
You could also try doing another print stroke to push some of the ink through the 200.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

The other ink printed too heavy through a 200, and this stuff prints too light through the same screen? Maybe this ink is not as opaque.

What are the two inks you have tried?


----------



## airgrfx (Mar 11, 2013)

velvetclown said:


> Hi!
> I've been running into non-stop issues when printing using a 200 mesh screen. (I'm new to this and I'd hugely appreciate any help!)
> My previous white ink was printing WAY too heavily- I bought a lighter white ink and mixed a small amount of reducer as well as a bit of softhand base to thin it out slightly.
> When using a fill stroke and printing directly onto the shirt, the image barely shows up at all. I've tried all different squeegee angles. I'm using an 80 durometer squeegee.
> ...


You should not thin your ink down, a little soft hand is okay but you should only use a 200 mesh if you have dot patterns I would suggest using a 156 or 160 mesh screen. You will also have to flash your first coat of white and then print white again if you are looking for a bright white. Also make a couple strokes on your white.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Depending on the detail in your art, a 180 or 156 mesh might be more appropriate. I would also use a softer squeegee that will laydown a heavier deposit of ink. 80 is way too hard


----------



## Florida Born (Nov 11, 2015)

Also new at this, but have you check your offset?


----------



## Rankin Textile (Feb 17, 2016)

I would go with a 156.


----------



## Celtic (Feb 19, 2008)

Maybe it's a film/exposure issue. Is it possible that your emulsion didn't fully wash out from your exposed areas? 
Just a thought......


----------

